# What's The strangest Fish You Ever Caught From Buckeye Lake



## pd239 (Aug 3, 2007)

What's The Strangest Fish You Ever Caught From Buckeye Lake.
I Once Caught What I Call A Mud Dog..


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I never caught it,but a few years ago a Piranha was caught off picnic point by a young lady fishing for bluegill on a wax worm.The local bait store kept it and the county game official came by to look at it.They figured someone had it for a pet and released it.It was ugly as all get out and had a mouth full of teeth.It wasn't in the best of shape.I seen it before the game official took it while getting bait.It was in the Advocate paper and channel 10 did a story on it.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> a few years ago a Piranha was caught off picnic point by a young lady fishing for bluegill on a wax worm


that is ridiculas...why do ppl do that? stupid!!!!!


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

There have actually been a couple of instances when a Piranha has been caught out of Buckeye. My uncle used to own a house by Papa Boo's, and he caught one right off the shore, behind that small island.


----------



## pd239 (Aug 3, 2007)

I wasn't expecting anything like a Piranha. That was a true surprise to me....


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I caught crabs at Buckeye Lake once back in the early 90's.......


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

andyMn ,had to be at Louie's cornerhouse or the beechridge.Papa boo's does door checks


----------



## pd239 (Aug 3, 2007)

Andyman was you jiggin or plugin?


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

andyman said:


> I caught crabs at Buckeye Lake once back in the early 90's.......


bahhhhhhhhhhhh! LOL


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Got them once too. Mine came from a public urinal though. Little bastards swam upstream


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Honestly, despite all of the joking, I think this has to take the prize. About twenty years ago I was fishing for crappie with minnows at cranberry bog. I caught a cat that went around 16 inches. Odd thing was, the cat hat no eyes. It wasn't injured; it had indentations around the eye sockets that were covered with smooth skin. He was healthy and obviously had no trouble finding my minnow. 

I ate him.


----------



## buckeyelake08 (Apr 26, 2008)

Buckeye Lake State Park- August 6, 2005

An unknown female caught what appeared to be a piranha from the waters of Buckeye Lake. This 3.5 pound approx. 18 inches long fish was caught from North Shore in the area of the shelter house. The female who caught the fish is unknown at this time. Amy&#8217;s Bait and Tackle Shop has the fish in a tank for display.


That is what I have found on the piranha situation. I have caught a few of those weird yellow catfish with no whiskers and seem to have no fins. Not to mention some beer bottles and a lawn chair (man that was a fight)....


----------



## fishingfireman (Apr 3, 2006)

Not to hijack the thread but my brother-in-law caught a fish that is a close cousin to the Piranah at on of the Hilliard ponds. It was about 14in. long and had teeth as big as my 7 year old daughter. He got his picture in one of the local outdoor news publications. The fish must have fattened up on the plentiful bluegills.


----------



## buckeyelake08 (Apr 26, 2008)

fishingfireman said:


> Not to hijack the thread but my brother-in-law caught a fish that is a close cousin to the Piranah at on of the Hilliard ponds. It was about 14in. long and had teeth as big as my 7 year old daughter. He got his picture in one of the local outdoor news publications. The fish must have fattened up on the plentiful bluegills.


Was it a pacu?


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

andyman said:


> I caught crabs at Buckeye Lake once back in the early 90's.......


Haha... was it after a Dead show?


----------



## Skunkhat1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Crazziest fish you will catch out of Buckeye is your 5th fish to fill your limit. It is not seen very often. Specially by those who value them the most 

I am sure other tournament anglers here can attest.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

When I was younger I used to catch Koi every once in awhile while carp fishing.They werent that big 16-20 inches but it was pretty cool


----------

